# Modern Arnis Minute #17 - The "Drop Block"



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 27, 2015)

This issue of "The Modern Arnis Minute" is on the "Drop Block". The subtleties to take your blocking to the next level. 
#modernarmis 
#datuhartman


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 3, 2015)

That's how I've been doing it since the 1990s.


----------

